# maternity leave letter sample



## c.millen

Here is my Maternity Leave Letter to my Employer :happydance:
I am So Happy to share it with you Girls :kiss:

24th May 2011

Mrs Millen
NI: SU 67 84 93 K


Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing to confirm that I am pregnant, and that my baby is due in the week Sunday 14th August 2011  Saturday 20th August 2011. I am currently 27+ weeks pregnant and I am due on the 19th August 2011. If my application for maternity leave is successful my last working day will be the 15th July 2011 and my maternity leave and pay will start on the 18th July 2011.

I intend to take my full Maternity Leave. Should I wish to return to work sooner I will give you the required notice.

I would be grateful if you could confirm my return to work date and maternity entitlements. Many thanks for all your support at this time.


I look forward to hearing back from you.

Yours faithfully

Mrs Millen


----------



## CLH_X3

sounds fine, better then mine!


----------



## CLH_X3

Dear Sirs,

I would like to inform you that I am Pregnant, my estimated due date is the 10th July 2010. If I am entitled to Maternity leave; I would like it to start in June 2011 but will work out the exact date nearer to the time with my line manager.

I will provide Georgeson/Computershare with a MAT B1 when I receive one which will be following my 20th week of pregnancy. 

If you could please write to me at the above address confirming receipt of this letter and providing confirmation of my entitlements.

Yours sincerely



==

this was my letter


----------

